# My first time with fresh leeks



## licia (Jul 27, 2006)

I've never used them before and would like some really good ideas. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## GB (Jul 27, 2006)

Use them anywhere that you would use onions. Leeks have a wonderful flavor.

A classic is potato and leek soup.


----------



## Half Baked (Jul 27, 2006)

Rinse rinse rinse...some leeks have alot of dirt in the lower part.  I sometimes cut them in half lengthwise and soak them in water.  The dirts falls to the bottom of the bowl.


----------



## GB (Jul 27, 2006)

I slice them lengthwise and hold them under running water while I seperate the leaves and rub with my finger to get the dirt out.


----------



## Ishbel (Jul 27, 2006)

Leeks are very popular in Scotland. Most winter dishes have leeks in them!

Take two leeks,washed and trimmed, wrap a couple of slices of ham round the middle.  Put in an oven-proof dish and cover with a little cheese sauce, sprinkle with a little extra grated cheese. Put into a hot oven until the leeks are cooked through.

I add leeks to most things in winter, stews, casseroles, cock a leekie soup (think I put my family recipe for that soup on here somewhere!), Scotch broth...

I love them finely sliced into stir fries, instead of onions.


----------



## lulu (Jul 27, 2006)

My favourite, though naughty, way is too gently soften them with a little butter and eat them just like that.  Baby leeks are also lovely steamed...but yes, the dirt can be a huge problem.

But most common thing I do with them is make a leek and potato soup.  Hot in winter and cold in summer.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 27, 2006)

_licia,_
_I have one I posted back in march that we really enjoy, it's rich but an occasional treat._
_you saute your leeks in butter til limp or wilted, then add nutmeg,salt, pepper and about a cup of heavy cream, I use the 1/2 and 1/2 the amount depends on amount of leeks,,,I use about 8 large leeks.anyway cook about a minute or two then with slotted spoon put leeks in a buttered gratin pan, Cook your cream over high heat til reduced slightly. Pour it over the leeks and sprinkle with some parmesan cheese. Put the gratin pan into a larger pan with small amount of water in bottom of larger pan and bake at 350f about 35 min..we find this good with ham, chicken, pork, beef, even fish seems to go with anything _

_kadesma_


----------



## Constance (Jul 27, 2006)

A simple thing I like to do with leeks is to slice them and combine with whatever vegies I have on hand...new potatoes, cauliflower, broccoli, baby carrots...and braise in chicken broth with a little minced garlic, salt, pepper and a pinch of thyme or other herb of your choice.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks for posting the question.  I've only cooked with them once and it was in a stir-fry.  Now I have other ideas and ways I can use them.  Thanks again!


----------



## licia (Jul 27, 2006)

Do I use any of the green part and if so, how much? How can I tell how much to use?


----------



## pdswife (Jul 27, 2006)

This is my favorite way to use leeks Licia.   I don't use the green parts.


Leek and  rice

3-4 good sized  leeks
1 cup rice
olive  oil
1-2 cups water
1/2 tomato  sauce
salt, pepper, paprika

Directions:
cut green part off of the  leek.
slice the white part in half... wash well and then  cut into 1/2 inch pieces.
Put olive oil in pan and saute  leek for 5 to 10 minutes (should be nice and soft)
Add  1-2 cups water and cook for 5 minutes.
Add tomato sauce,  rice, salt, pepper and paprika...
Bring to a boil, stir,  cover and reduce heat.   Continue cooking for 20 minutes or until liquid is  gone.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 27, 2006)

licia said:
			
		

> Do I use any of the green part and if so, how much? How can I tell how much to use?


licia,
I don't use the green except maybe the very pale green right near where the white begins. I find the upper dark green leaves stringy and tough.

kadesma


----------



## Half Baked (Jul 27, 2006)

> I don't use the green except maybe the very pale green right near where the white begins. I find the upper dark green leaves stringy and tough.


 
ditto, I do


----------



## Half Baked (Jul 27, 2006)

> I don't use the green except maybe the very pale green right near where the white begins. I find the upper dark green leaves stringy and tough.


 
ditto, I do the same


----------



## Half Baked (Jul 27, 2006)

*stutter*


----------



## kadesma (Jul 27, 2006)

Half Baked said:
			
		

> *stutter*


  , me too sometimes!

kadesma


----------



## licia (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks a bunch. I'll clean them well and use only the white, with maybe a tinge of green.


----------



## kats (Jul 27, 2006)

This one is a winner:

I cut two leeks lenghwise (just the white part) and then finely slice them. Then I get a medium skillet and soften them in butter (a little less than half of a stick). I add some vermouth (150ml, which is around 5 oz or 2/3 of a cup), let it evaporate and add broth (100ml, a little less than half a cup, I guess it's 3.5 oz) and cream (400g, it's a little less than a pint). Then I let this liquid get thicker and evaporate until it's around half of the original volume.

In pieces of aluminum foil, I put either steaks of salmon or salmon cut in cubes, add the sauce and close the aluminum. Oven (200 C, 390 F) for 15 minutes (if the salmon is in cubes) or 20 to 25 (if it's in thick steaks). I serve each person an aluminum foil package.

It's great!


----------



## Half Baked (Jul 27, 2006)

mmmm Kats, that's a keeper!


----------



## kats (Jul 27, 2006)

Half Baked said:
			
		

> mmmm Kats, that's a keeper!




It is. I got it from a brazilian book some months ago (the same book that had the rustic tomato pie, mmmm) and, since then, we've been making it a lot. Also, it's'a quick dinner to make. If anyone tries, please, let me know how it goes!


----------



## licia (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks for all the help.  I've cleaned them and surprisingly there was almost no debris. I took each leaf apart and it was nice and clean.  I haven't decided just which recipe I will use, but appreciate all the input.


----------



## GB (Jul 27, 2006)

The very first time I used leeks I had no idea what I was doing. I made up a recipe because I wanted to try something new. Well I did not know that most people usually do not use the dark green parts so I did use them. Thankfully it did work in the recipe I made. I do not use the dark green parts for anything else, but when I make that recipe I do still use them (cleaned very well of course).

Here is that recipe...

Chorizo Leek and Potato Soup

2 tablespoons evoo
4 cloves garlic
1 onion - rough chop
2 teaspoons ground cumin
2 teaspoons ground coriander
5 cups vegi stock
12 oz. Potato peeled and fine chop
15 oz. Chickpeas drained
1 tablespoon cornstarch
2/3 cup light cream
2 tablespoons tahini
1 large or 2 small leeks - green and white parts (clean well)
1lb chorizo
salt and pepper
Cayenne pepper



Heat oil in large pot and cook garlic, onion, leek, and chorizo till softened and golden brown (5 minutes or so). 

Stir in cumin and coriander and cook for another minute.

Pour in stock and potato and chickpeas. Cook till tender.

Blend cornstarch, cream (cold), tahini, salt and pepper and stir into the soup.

Bring to boil then lower heat to simmer. Simmer for 2 minutes. 

Season with salt, pepper, and cayenne pepper.


----------



## Constance (Jul 27, 2006)

kats said:
			
		

> This one is a winner:



It sure is, Kats! I can't wait to try it out!


----------



## licia (Jul 27, 2006)

GB, I've already tossed the green parts in the compost so I suppose I will try it next time.  It looks really tasty. Thanks.


----------



## lulu (Jul 28, 2006)

The green bits are good in a stock pot, while they are not nice to chew they still have good flavour.


----------

